

Unblockable Email Images - 4 ways to Embed Images in Emails - dwwoelfel
http://blog.danielwoelfel.com/2011/04/four-methods-of-embedding-images-in-emails-one-of-them-is-really-cool/

======
zv
Actually pretty cool idea.

